# Today is "National Love Your Pet Day"



## JaniceM (Feb 20, 2020)




----------



## Pepper (Feb 20, 2020)

No problem!  Celebrate that every day!


----------



## Lee (Feb 20, 2020)

Janice....your cat is beautiful, as all cats are. Giving my Ranger a good brushie now to show him how much I love him.


----------



## toffee (Feb 20, 2020)

I have 3 -love them more every day ...


----------



## Duster (Feb 20, 2020)

Celebrate with a new sofa like this one:


----------



## squatting dog (Feb 20, 2020)

For me, everyday is love your pet day.


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 20, 2020)

deleted


----------



## Lvstotrvl (Feb 20, 2020)

This is Clancy, the love of my life!


----------



## Becky1951 (Feb 20, 2020)




----------



## Becky1951 (Feb 20, 2020)

Sorry for 2 pics. First time posting a pic.


----------



## Becky1951 (Feb 20, 2020)




----------



## Becky1951 (Feb 20, 2020)

I have 3 furbabies. Mini was yawning when I snapped her picture.


----------



## Duster (Feb 20, 2020)




----------



## Duster (Feb 20, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Feb 20, 2020)

...our belgian malinois when she was a puppy ...now grown...

Our labradoodles...






our dobie.... just recently Passed...





the most loving staffie in the world, again just recently passed aged 14...





... and we have many more too all belonging to my daughter, but our beloved grandfurkids...  but I mustn't forget to upload the tiniest member of the family our little chihuahua mix,  pixie... she's 6 I think..she was a rescue...







the Belgian Mali in the first picture all grown up at 18 months in this picture....


----------



## Pinky (Feb 20, 2020)

My grandfurbaby, Abbi:


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 21, 2020)




----------



## JaniceM (Feb 21, 2020)

Becky1951 said:


> View attachment 92425View attachment 92425



It looks like they're trying to say "Stop taking pictures and give us our _dinnnnnerrrrr!"  _


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 21, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> It looks like they're trying to say "Stop taking pictures and give us our _dinnnnnerrrrr!"  _


LOL...they are always well fed , in fact one of them the white one (digs)... he won't eat at all until he sees me in the morning... he loves his food, but if I'm there , he just won't eat until he makes sure I'm around...


----------



## Gardenlover (Feb 21, 2020)




----------



## Pecos (Feb 21, 2020)

I think that our 4 month old Bichon puppy Daisy is taking advantage of this National Day, because she has been a "real pistol" today.


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 24, 2020)

Pecos said:


> I think that our 4 month old Bichon puppy Daisy is taking advantage of this National Day, because she has been a "real pistol" today.



I bet! ..


----------

